# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Jim Carrey... VS ...Adam Sandler?

## Total Eclipse

Yes, I just went their! :-D

----------


## MrQuiet76

Hmmmmmmm.... well, its a tough one, butttttttt I think I'll go with... Mr. Carrey, I guess

----------


## Anteros

Despite Adam Sandler being a fellow New Hampshirite, my vote goes to Jim Carrey.   He's more funny, imo.

----------


## Katie

Jim Carrey.

----------


## Yossarian

I love Jim Carrey. He's one of my favourite actors.

----------


## Ont Mon

Jim Carrey. Just for that rhino birthing scene in Ace Ventura  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Carrey by far. I was never much of a Sandler fan.

----------


## JesusChild

My mom has reminded me that the first movie I ever saw in a movie theater was Ace Ventura Pet Detective When Nature Call. LETS DO ALL THE THINGS YOU WANNA DO, Are you the Monopoly Man, I love his in Living Color stuff more so than his movies but very early on I liked his moves, I can't tell you when I stopped finding him funny but at some point he got kind of stale but I would take him over Adam Sandler any day, the only period I could tolerate him was in his SNL days, okay The Wedding singer, Billy Madison and Happy Gilmore are my limit as to what I like.

----------


## pam

Ohhhh, I'm the first one for Adam Sandler?!?! I don't think anyone else can pull off singing "Red-hooded sweatshirt" and "Lunch Lady" and actually be funny.  :Rofl:  (showing my age) 

And Jim Carrey was only funny to me on "In Living Color" which I watched in the original days on my TV with no cable in my first apt. (Now I'm REALLY showing my age). But he's my boyfriend's favorite.

----------


## WineKitty

It's funny but my favorite movies by both of these guys are when they stepped out of their comedic roles and into more serious movies.  I loved Sandler in "Punch Drunk Love" and to me it proved that he has some serious acting chops.  The way he portrayed his obviously anxiety ridden troubled character was amazing to me and I could really relate to the character.  However, it wasn't well received so he hasn't done any work like that since.  Shame.  (Oh, and I will admit to liking Happy Gilmore also).

Jim Carrey has two movies to credit that are amazing.  Of course, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind with Kate Winslet and also The Majestic.  Again, shows the range he is capable of but people expect him to be funny and don't seem to accept him in serious roles.

----------


## Borophyll

Pre2000 Sandler.

Except for Dumb and Dumber, and Once Bitten I actually like Jim Carrey for his more serious roles like Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

----------


## WintersTale

Jim Carrey. I don't like Adam Sandler that much.

----------


## Cam

My thoughts on Adam Sandler:




I honestly don't care for either of them, but if I had to pick I'd go with Carrey.

----------


## billius

I'm ambivalent about carrey, sandler I quite dislike

----------


## SmileyFace

I don't think I was ever able to stand Adam Sandler. He was great in "Billy Madison" though, and ...that's about it. "Big Daddy" wasn't too bad a film either.

----------


## spent

^^omg, I agree about Billy Madison and its funny someone would say that because out of all the people I've known I am the only one who liked that movie.

But still, I don't think Sandler is very consistent. He is occasionally hilarious as in Billy Madison or Happy Gilmour and maybe That's My Boy but then the rest of his movies are mediocre or even terrible in some cases. So overall, I would give a slight edge to Jim Carrey.

----------


## Member11

Jim Carrey, hands down.

----------


## whiteman

Adam Sandler has made a lot of really bad movies. Jim Carry made one really bad movie, "cable man" Jim Carry gets my vote,

----------


## Rawr

I love em' both but Jim Carrey has the comedian personality thing down more naturally than Adam Sandler to me.

----------


## James

I vote Jim Carrey. I loved Adam Sandler in his SNL days and actually stopped watching the show when he left. Ironically my two favorite Jim Carrey movies aren't comedies....Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, and The Truman Show.

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

Adam sandler

----------


## TetraStylis

as if that's even a choice. jim carrey...every time.   man on the moon - wept

----------

